# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  χαλασμένο ups

## jean

Σήμερα το πρωί, απλά το ups σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί!Ούτε λαμπάκι ούτε τίποτα!
Φυσικά το άνοιξα, (4 βίδες υπόθεση!!!) μέτρησα κάποιους διόδους, κάποιες ασφάλειες...είδα τους πυκνωτές... όλα φαίνονται καλά! 
Η επόμενη σκέψη μου ήταν μήπως κάηκε ο μετασχηματιστής?
Πώς μπορώ να το ελέγξω αυτό?

----------


## καπιστρι

Ποσο παλιο ειναι ? 
Ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι μεγαλος μεταλλικος βαρυς (50ΗΖ) 'η μικρος τετραγωνος φερριτης με κιτρινη ταινια (30 -100ΚΗΖ) ?

----------


## jean

έχει αρκετά χρόνια που το πήρα... 6-7... όπως τα λες, λογικά είναι ο μεγάλος!
ορίστε!DSC05600.jpg

----------


## alex504

Την μπαταρία την κοίταξες συνήθως θέλουν αλλαγή οι μπαταριές εσένα έχει μια 12v μεγάλη μαύρου χρώματος τετράγωνη

----------


## jean

μια ορθογώνια είναι, δεν την κοίταξα, αλλα είναι καινούρια! την έχω μόλις 3 εβδομάδες, και πέρα απο αυτο, τις προηγούμενες φορές όταν ήθελε αλλαγή  μπαταρία, λειτουργούσε απλά κοκκίνιζε η ένδειξη της μπαταρίας! τώρα δεν ανοίγει καν! Σαν να μήν είναι στην πρίζα...

----------


## jean

φυσικά έλεγξα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας ασφάλεια κτλ...
παίρνει ρεύμα αλλα δε ξέρω τι τάσεις πρέπει να έχει ο μετασχηματιστής για να κρίνω αν είναι οκ!

----------


## καπιστρι

Συνηθως ειναι αυτο που λεει ο Αλεξιος Ο μετασχημα/της σου δειχνει καλος .
Τετοιοι μεγαλοι μετ/στες οταν καιγοντε.μαυριζουν και γενικα παρουσιαζουν πολυ ορατα συμπτωματα. Ασε που μυριζει ολο το σπιτι ενω μεσα στο κουτι η μυρουδια καμμενου πλαστικου μενει για μερες.
Παντως ο ελεγχος γινεται παθητικα και ενεργα.
Παθητικα   Με ενα πολυμετρο μετρησε το πρωτεον βαλε τους ακροδεκτες του πολυμετρου στο μπλε το λεπτο και στο κοκκινο και μετρησε την αντισταση.

Θα πρεπει να μετρισεις καποια κατω απο 500 ΩΜ , Βγαλε απο το κοκκινο και μετρησε με το μαυρο. Θα πρεπει να βρεις παλι κατω απο 500 ωμ
μην απορισεις αν ειναι πολυ χαμηλη πχ 4 ωμ . Ειναι σωστο.
Τωρα βαλε το πολυμετρο στο 2ΜΩ και μετρησε ολα τα καλωδια με το μεταλλικο σωμα του μετασχημ/στη. ΔΕΝ πρεπει να βρεις αντισταση κατω απο 1ΜΩ
Κανε τα ιδια με την αλλη πλευρα στα χοντρα καλωδια Εδω η αντισταση μεταξυ των καλ πρεπει να ειναι 1ΩΜ 'η και λιγοτερο
Αν ειμαστε ενταξυ μεχρι εδω, προχωρουμε στον ενεργο ελεγχο.
Παρε εναν αλλο μετ/στη 12 βολτ (φανταζομαι απο ενα πακ τοιχου του 1Α ειναι αρκετος)
Συνδεσε 2 καλωδια στο δευτερευον του (πριν την ανωρθωση-προσεξε χρειαζομαστε 12 βολτ εναλλασομενο) και συνδεσετα το ενα στο κοκκινο χονδρο και το αλλο στο χονδρο μαυρο. βαλε το πακ στην πριζα. μετρησε την εναλλασομενη ταση που δινεις στα κοκκινο-μαυρο.Ειναι πχ 11βολτ
τωρα μετρησε μεταξυ κοκκινου και μπλε .Πρεπει να εχεις την ιδια ταση 11 βολτ.
Παρακατω γινομαστε επικινδυνοι Στην απεναντι μερια με τα ψιλα καλωδια εχουμε τασεις οπως 120,220 230,240 'η και 250 βολτ.Δικο σου το ρισκο αν θελησεις να μετρησεις κι εκει αλλα μσλλον δεν χρειαζεται γιατι κατα 98 στα 100 ο μετ/στης ειναι ενταξη.

----------


## καπιστρι

> φυσικά έλεγξα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας ασφάλεια κτλ...
> παίρνει ρεύμα αλλα δε ξέρω τι τάσεις πρέπει να έχει ο μετασχηματιστής για να κρίνω αν είναι οκ!


Μολις ειδα την καταχωρηση Ν6
Λοιπον τον διακοπτη? ειναι πιο πιθανο για βλαβη. βραχυκυκλωσε τον με ενα μονωμενο μυτοτσιμπιδο.
Ο μτ/στης στο χοντρο κοκκινο εχει +12 απο την μπαταρια. την ιδια ταση πρεπει να βρεις και στα αλλα δυο χοντρα μαυρο και μπλε ΟΤΑΝ δεν δουλευει.
Οταν δουλευει, αυτα τα δυο εχουν τετραγωνη κυμματομορφη απο 0 μεχρι 12 βολτ
ΣΤΗΝ αλλη μερια του μ/στη, τα πραγματα μπλεκοντε.
Εξαρταται αν χρησιμοποιει τον ιδιο μετ/στη για φορτιση της μπατταριας, 'η εχει αλλο μικροτερο γιαυτη τη δουλεια.

----------


## jean

δεν μου βγάζει τίποτα!
μόνο στο μπλέ χοντρό-κόκκινο χοντρό 1Ω και στο μαυρο χοντρό-κόκκινο χοντρό επίσης 1Ω!! :Confused1:

----------


## jean

Μήπως βοηθήσει!!! 
DSC05601.jpg

----------


## καπιστρι

θαπρεπε να σου διχνει και απεναντι τουλαχιστον αναμεσα σε 3 καλωδια και πιθανον ναχει και αλλο ξεχωριστο τυλιγμα -υποθετω πρασινο-μαυρο-
Βαλε το πολυμετρο σου στην περιοχη 2ΚΩ ή ακμη καλυτερα  στο 20ΚΩ

----------


## jean

...δε νομίζω οτι το πολύμετρο μου έχει τέτοια επιλογή! μπορώ να επιλέξω μόνο αναμεσα σε ΜΩ, Ω, και kΩ....αλλα όχι τιμές!
και αν το βάλω στα kΩ... πάλι δε μου δείχνει τίποτα! :Sad: 

Στο Ν10 ανέβασα και μια φωτογραφία του κυκλώματος! μήπως βοηθήσει! (δε ξέρω αν την είδες...)
και αυτό είναι το πολύμετρό μου!

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

ΚΟΙΤΑ τα ΡΕΛΕ μπορει να εχει κολλησει καποιο μου εχει τυχει

----------


## καπιστρι

βλεπω εναν επεξεργαστη πανω δεξια με αυτοκολητα.
Αρα καπου εχεις ενα 7805 'η ενα 317.Ελεγξε αν δεινει 5 βολτ. 
την μπαταρια την μετρησες? εχει 12βολτ?
Μετρησες την τροφοδοσια αν φερνει στο κουτι τα 230?
παρατηρησες καποιο μαυρισμα στις επαφες καποιυ ρελε?
Αν εχεις εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο , δωσε 12 βολτ στη θεση της μπαταριας χωρις την μπαταρια και δες αντραβα ρευμα και ποσο με κλειστο και ανοικτο το διακοπτη του μηχανηματος,.
παρατηρησε το αμπερομετρο την ωρα που πατας τον διακοπτη αν αλλαζει στιγμιαια ενδειξη.
τα τρανζιστορ στην ψυχτρα ειναι IRF3205,IRFZ44,καποιο αλλο μοσφετ 'η ΝΡΝ?
Καταλαβαινεις οτι απο μακρυα και με φωτογραφιες δεν μπορει να γινει διαγνωση βλαβης.
Απο την πειρα μου ομως σου λεω οτι ολα αυτα τα χρονια που ασχολουμε με τα ηλακτρονικα (απο το 1979)
εχω δει δεκαδες UPS και βρηκα μονο 1 καμμενο 317 για την φορτιση της μπαταριας και αλλη μια φορα σκασμενα τα τρανζιστορ
για την οδηγηση του μετ/στη.
ποτε καμμενο μετ/στη. 
συνηθως ηταν σπασμενος-σκονισμενος διακοπτης με χαλαρωμενες κολησεις, κακη επαφη στα φις - καλωδια -τροφοδοσιας αλλα κυριως κατα 95 % κακες μπαταριες.
Αυτα. 
Ειμαι μεγαλος ανθρωπος και πρεπει να παω για υπνο.
Θα χαρω αυριο να μαθω οτι τα καταφερες
Καληνυχτα

----------


## jean

*...άρα καπου εχεις ενα 7805 'η ενα 317.Ελεγξε αν δεινει 5 βολτ.* 
έχω και απο τα 2... Άλλα δε ξέρω που να μετρήσω... μέτρησα τα ποδαράκια 1 και 2 (που είναι απ'ότι κατάλαβα η γείωση και η έξοδος!)μου δίνει και στα 2 λίγα mV! 
*την μπαταρια την μετρησες? εχει 12βολτ?*
Η μπαταρία έχει 8βολτ!
*Μέτρησες την τροφοδοσια αν φερνει στο κουτι τα 230?
*Ναι! έρχονται!!!
*παρατήρησες καποιο μαυρισμα στις επαφες καποιυ ρελε?
*τίποτα πουθενά! Όλα είναι πεντακάθαρα!
*Αν εχεις εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο , δωσε 12 βολτ στη θεση της μπαταριας χωρις την μπαταρια 
και δες αντραβα ρευμα και ποσο με κλειστο και ανοικτο το διακοπτη του μηχανηματος,.
παρατηρησε το αμπερομετρο την ωρα που πατας τον διακοπτη αν αλλαζει στιγμιαια ενδειξη.
*Δεν έχω ακόμα...
*τα τρανζιστορ στην ψυχτρα ειναι IRF3205,IRFZ44,καποιο αλλο μοσφετ 'η ΝΡΝ?
*Στην ψήκτρα δεν έχει τρανζίστορ, έχει 5 διόδους και το 317!
*Απο την πειρα μου ομως σου λεω οτι ολα αυτα τα χρονια που ασχολουμε με τα ηλακτρονικα (απο το 1979)
*Εγώ το '79 ούτε ιδέα δεν ήμουν!! :Biggrin: 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας...!

----------


## καπιστρι

Ειδες οτι εντοπισες μονος σου τη βλαβη. Μπαταρια 8 βολτ.
δηλαδη μπαταρια κλινικα νεκρη ,ισως και ηδη καταστραμενη. Σιγουρα δεν φορτιζεται.
Υπευθηνο για την φορτιση της ειναι το 317
Με τον μαυρο ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου στο μαυρο καλωδιο της μπαταριας (χωρις την μπαταρια) το μηχανημα στην πριζα και τον θετικο στο μεσαιο πιν του 317 
πρεπει να εχεις ενδειξη πανω απο 13,8 αλλα κατω απο 15

Αν ταχεις τοτε αλλαξε μπαταρια Ας ειναι καινουργια 
Αν δεν ταχεις ή εχεις μικροτερη ,τοτε μετρησε στο δεξιο παδαρακι του317 (δεν αλλαζεις θεση στον μαυρο ακροδεκτη) 
πρεπει να εχεις 15 με 20 βολτ Αν ταχεις τοτε ελεγξε την αντισταση που συνδεει το δεξιο με το μεσαιο ποδαρακι, και την αλλη απο το μεσαιο στη γειωση.
Ισως αυτη η δευτερη να ειναι τριμερ. πειραξε το. Η ταση στο μεσαιο ποδαρακι πρεπει να αλλαζει. Αν οχι, αλλαξε και το 317 και το τριμερ.
Ρυθμισε το νεο τριμερ να παρεις 14 βολτ στο κοκκινο καλωδιο της μπαταριας, βαλε καινουργια μπαταρια και κλεισε το κουτι
ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ μερικα UPS για οικονομια, ανορθωνουν κατ'ευθειαν την ταση του δικτυου (μεσολαβει μονον ενας πυκνωτης περιορισμου ρευματος) που σημαινει οτι εχεις τασεις δικτυου -ΘΑΝΑΤΗΦΟΡΕΣ- στους πολους της μπαταριας. 
ΠΡΙΝ κανεις τιποτα, βαλε το μηχ στην πριζα, και προσεκτικα μετρησε και στους δυο πολους της μπαραριας με την γειωση, για υπαρξη εναλασομενης τασης.
Αν βρεις εστω και χαμηλοτερη πχ 50 β0λτ αντι 230, τοτε παρατατα. αγορασε νεο μηχανημα . Η ζωη σου αξιζει πανω απο τα 50 ευρω του UPS. εξ αλλου μονο για την καινουργια μπαταρια θα δωσεις 25.

Ασχετο. εζησα στην Θεσσαλονικη απ το 79 μεχρι το1985 Καλαμαρια καπεταν Γκωνη στις πιτσαριες στο Καραμπουρνακι.
Ωραιες εποχες αλλα μακρινες. Αν περασεις απο εκει φωνεξε -Χαιρετισματα απο τον Γιαννη τον Κρητικο-

----------


## jean

*Ερώτηση, όλα αυτά τα μετράω με το κύκλωμα ανοιχτό, σωστά? Γιατί εμένα δεν ανοίγει!!!!ίσως απο εκεί να ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα! (έλεγξα τον διακόπτη!) 
Στην πλακέτα επάνω, μόνο 230V μέτρισα! Για λιγότερο τίποτα πουθενά! (αλλα ξαναλέω, όλα αυτά σε μη λειτουργία, γιατί δεν ανοίγει!!! :Biggrin: )


-Ήμασταν και γειτονιά! :Wink:

----------


## καπιστρι

Δεν ανοιγει γιατι δεν εχει συνδεμενη μπαταρια με ταση κοντα στα 12 βολτ.
Γι αυτο σου ειπα να το συνδεσεις σε τροφοδοτικο
ή συνδεσε το σε μια αλλη μπαταρια αν και θα προτιμουσα τροφοδοτικο για να εχεις περιορισμο ρευματος σε περιπτωση βραχυκυκλωμενου εξαρτηματος

----------


## jean

ΝΕΑ!!!!
Συνδέθηκε με ένα τροφοδοτικό pc! Έχουμε και λέμε... 
Στο μεσαίο ποδαράκι, έχω 14,6V και όταν είναι ανοιχτό, και οταν είναι κλειστο!
και στο δεξί ποδαράκι, (στο out σωστά?)  έχουμε 21,5V όταν είναι κλειστό και 24,6V 
όταν είναι ανοιχτό! οι τιμές στο δεξί είναι μεγαλύτερες απο 15-20V που προαναφέρθηκε.... :Unsure: 

οπότε???

----------

